
Honeywell One Step Closer to Universal Quantum Computer - woliveirajr
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/05/28/honeywell-one-step-closer-to-universal-quantum-computer/
======
ohiovr
The honeywell team seems unusually optimistic and at the same time cautious
about the hype potential. Other efforts Ive read about in the last couple
years conceeded that practical quantum computers may never happen. Honeywell
has the right attitude if they really have something. Best to keep the cards
close on that one.

------
duxup
Is there any good "quantum computing for dummies" type material out there?

I read these articles, and sometimes the comments are so all over the place
that I'm not sure if we're talking about a thing that could ever work, or
something more akin to snake oil?

